# raw pork shoulder bone



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I found some good deals on pork shoulder today, so I stocked up for the dogs. 

Anyway, I normally give Mulder or Ridley the bone to chew on once I've sliced off the majority of the meat, they typically just gnaw it for a while and leave the bone intact.

I figured this would be the case for Vega, so I gave her the bone while I was cleaning up the kitchen afterwards. 10 minutes later I check on her, the bone is nearly gone.

Is this going to be alright? I've done lots of raw with her since she's been with me, mostly ground though and some chicken leg quarters. She hasn't had anything this dense before, I honestly didn't think she would be able to get through it :shocked:


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha, she may get constipated. I might go a little more muscle and organ heavy in the following meal. But other than that, she should be fine.

Oh, if you feed raw. If not, some canned food can help loosen things up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger will eat an entire knuckle bone. Her stool will be very white tomorrow but it shouldn't be a big deal. You could give her some pumpkin to help move things through if you are concerned.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I've got lots of pumpkin stocked up, plus most of the meat from the shoulder. Guess that's what she'll be getting for dinner!


----------

